# Delta T2 fence getting scarce?



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Anybody else having trouble getting their hands on the Delta T2 fence system lately? I have been searching for one and have found them not only getting harder to find but going up in price too. I finally ordered one today from Tool Barn and when I called about availability was told that lately Delta has been having a big back order log jam. Tool Barn was close to the cheapest I could find so I placed the order anyway and will just keep my fingers crossed. At least I won't get charged until it ships. Just wondering out loud if this is in fact a backorder problem or if Delta is phasing out the T2.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Maybe Delta itself is phasing out...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Since a Chinese company took over Delta, they seem to be in the business of not selling anything.

Bill


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I got one from Tools-Plus last fall. They had the best price at the time but I have heard they are getting hard to find.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Since a Chinese company took over Delta, they seem to be in the business of not selling anything.
> 
> Bill


Sad to admit this appears to be the case. Delta had such a good reputation for quality tools for decades. I for one used to value the old Delta brand. I have the new Delta Unisaw, and love the machine. I used to have the Delta 22-580 planer but replaced this with a DeWalt 735. Not the best replacement I have made.

I do not know how the present owners can expect the brand to rebound from over a year of parts being unavailable, and now perhaps products.

The original "excuse" was changing warehouses for the parts, but I cannot understand how such a move has impacted distribution to the point of having nothing to distribute for months, perhaps over a year.

Is anyone from Delta monitoring the forums?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

found them here

http://www.toolbarn.com/delta-36t30.html

http://www.thefind.com/hardware/info-delta-t2-fence

http://www.toolmarts.com/del_36-t30.html

amazon had them listed but said usually ships in 1 - 4 months.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

DannyT said:


> found them here
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/delta-36t30.html
> 
> ...



Oh, I found them listed on the Internet without a problem Dan. The problem is the delivery time. I called Tool Barn and the guy I spoke to said to take that "usually ships in 3-5 business days" with a HUGE grain of salt. He cited Delta's "changing warehouses" as the problem. He further said that although they supposedly have that sorted out since this past January, they are faced with a huge backorder problem. He hopes that my order will get priority since I'm ordering a complete set up rather than parts but he didn't sound like he was convinced. I figured what the heck, I'm not going to find it much cheaper so I went ahead and ordered from them. I payed with Paypal and the sale authorization is only good for a month, so if Tool Barn doesn't get them in within that time the order will pretty much cancel itself.
As far as Delta goes. I too am a big fan and have mostly older Delta-Rockwell machines in my shop. It's a shame the way this company is tarnishing its reputation.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got one from cpo they only had 2 in stock. I originally had ordered one from toolbarn but after they told me 10 days I called back and then they said it could be up to 5 months so I found the one at cpo and cancelled the toolbarn one.

Good luck with your search and hopefully you get one soon


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Is anyone from Delta monitoring the forums?


I've seen similar concern on other forums but there has been no sign of Delta. This is textbook what NOT to do.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

What a friend was told by a rep was older parts that were made in advance of the deal still available. Current parts were stopped and left to the new owners. The new owners are building parts to resolve the problem but stuff has to be made shipped and stocked. Rep had no idea how close they were to resolution.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also think we are seeing and hearing the end of Delta. I spoke to a tool supplier and he told me that the CEO in the states just recently up and quit. To me that says a lot. In his opinion Delta will be gone in a year. Based on what I have seen I could not argue with with him. To me it is like loosing an old friend.

Right now I would be afraid of buying anything made by Delta. Hopefully, I won't need any parts for my existing equipment.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*remember this guy?*

He is the Delta parts/service rep: Paul Fitz
[email protected]

I represent the new Delta, Delta Power Equipment Corp. It was not bought by MAT. We are in Anderson, South Carolina please email [email protected] and we will help you find parts. You can also go to our website at www.deltamachinery.com. Contact me if you still have issues.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thought I would give everyone an update. On Monday March 25 my bank account was billed for the new Delta fence from Tool Barn. I went to their website and found that the fence was in their warehouse awaiting shipping. It shipped early Tuesday morning and arrived at my doorstep this morning (Wednesday). So from date of order to receipt was 7 days. I am very pleasantly surprised with their service given that I was originally told to expect delays of up to many weeks. Maybe Delta is getting their distribution act together. Hat's off to Tool Barn for their prompt service. Now to unbox everything and get it installed!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

JohnK007 said:


> Thought I would give everyone an update. On Monday March 25 my bank account was billed for the new Delta fence from Tool Barn. I went to their website and found that the fence was in their warehouse awaiting shipping. It shipped early Tuesday morning and arrived at my doorstep this morning (Wednesday). So from date of order to receipt was 7 days. I am very pleasantly surprised with their service given that I was originally told to expect delays of up to many weeks. Maybe Delta is getting their distribution act together. Hat's off to Tool Barn for their prompt service. Now to unbox everything and get it installed!



Congrats on getting one so quickly and good luck with installation!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know, incase any of you are still looking for one. They are in stock here..http://www.cpodeltamachinery.com/delta-36-t30-delta-30-in-t2-fence-system/dwwn36-t30,default,pd.html

I ordered one this morning.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Took advantage of some long awaited decent weather yesterday and installed the new fence. Everything went easy. It bolted up with no modifications.
First, my saw with the original Jetlock fence.









Next, no fence









Finally, into the 21st century with the new T2 installed









Only had to tweak it a little to get it parallel to the miter slot and perpendicular to the table. Any further adjusting seems to be a pretty simple and straight forward matter. Although I never really had that much of a problem with the old fence I think I'm going to like this new one a whole lot better. Anyone need a used Jetlock fence?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

JohnK007 said:


> Took advantage of some long awaited decent weather yesterday and installed the new fence. Everything went easy. It bolted up with no modifications.
> First, my saw with the original Jetlock fence.
> 
> Next, no fence
> ...


Looks great!


----------

